# New Late Late - Good or bad?



## Sue Ellen (5 Sep 2009)

Views?


----------



## enoxy (5 Sep 2009)

Sue Ellen said:


> Views?


 
Didn't see it but hated gaybo and plank so imagine i wouldn't have enjoyed it.


----------



## mathepac (5 Sep 2009)

Didn't see it. I miss Gaybo's light-handed professionalism and never enjoyed the Plank's ham-fisted gauchery.

I never took to Mr. I-Haven't-A-First-Name-At-All-At-All on the wireless or the telly; curiosity  tempted me until I heard the dreaded C word on the guest line-up so I tuned in to  The Tudors, Mr Woss and Pulp Fiction.


----------



## MrMan (5 Sep 2009)

I just watched the Cowen interview, thought both handled it very well, Cowen looked alot more polished than usual.


----------



## gebbel (5 Sep 2009)

Tubridy tonight with a new name and on a different day.


----------



## becky (5 Sep 2009)

Agree it's still turbidy tonight but to me that's no bad thing.  I flicked cos I did want to see Joan Collins so saw the end of Cowan and thought it was fine. Have a slight change of heart about  Brian McF who I thought up to now was selfish little ....!    Thought the Corr girl was rubbish.


----------



## DavyJones (5 Sep 2009)

I never watch it, but did last night. Thought he did well, but felt like he was only willing to push people so far. Thought Cowen got a better reaction from the crowd than he deserved.

agree with you, Becky. There was a reason why the other girl was the lead singer.


----------



## emaol (5 Sep 2009)

Have to say, enjoyed it overall.
He put difficult questions to Cowen and McFadden when necessary, thought Cherie Blair was entertaining and interesting to see Saoirse R...whatever babbling on like a normalish teenager.

Didn't see the Corr performance, and felt the audience interaction part was a bit trying-too-hard. 
Was watching it online and reading the blow-by-blow thread on boards.ie, somebody posted they thought the chap from Louth was the most interesting interview of the night, which I thought was funny. Perhaps the online chatter made it more enjoyable. Anybody else do this?


----------



## MrMan (5 Sep 2009)

DavyJones said:


> I never watch it, but did last night. Thought he did well, but felt like he was only willing to push people so far. Thought Cowen got a better reaction from the crowd than he deserved.
> 
> agree with you, Becky. There was a reason why the other girl was the lead singer.



Thought he got a good reception based on q's on his personal life, but the crowd were with Tubridy in relation to NAMA etc. Cowen managed to role with the punches and deserves a bit of credit for his personal presentation and how he handled the interview.
 He looked a leader last night for the first time in a while.


----------



## Henny Penny (5 Sep 2009)

tuned in last night to see a bit of Tubby ... thought the opening was a bit Tubridy tonight ...

... I was impressed by Cowen (he showed humility for a change) - I think Tubby did a good job asking the questions - but he shouldn't have apologized for asking them ... after that I switched over ... don't think I could stomach more than 20 mins of it ... still it's 20 more than I ever watched of the plank!


----------



## ninsaga (5 Sep 2009)

Cowen interview was good. Both did really well but he got off lightly on what he is doing to reduce wasteful spending. Brian McF was a good interview.... all other guests were just forgettable. 

Was dissappointed to see that he brought that crap band over from the Tubridy Tonight show as the resident Late Late band - thats naff


----------



## oldtimer (6 Sep 2009)

I thought the Cowen interview was good. The Brian McFadden interview also good but was asking myself the question - does he really want the children? To me he was upset about them but fell short of saying he wanted custody. Says cannot work here because his career is ruined due to bad publicity. Would this be due to bringing out crap songs? Should have stayed with Westlife. Thought the Corr girl was terrible and should keep her mouth shut and stick with the fiddle. David Grey brilliant. Does Tubridy really need that band augmented with brass section etc? What do they cost? Overall it was okay and, love it or hate it, I will probably spend the winter watching it.


----------



## z104 (6 Sep 2009)

I didn't particularly like the old RT show but I thought the late late format was good. The mix of serious and light works well for him. Brian Cowan should do more TV interviews, I think it would help  his popularity, He came out fairly sincere and a bit more human. I'll be watching again.


----------



## MandaC (6 Sep 2009)

Agree with most of these points.  The Cowan interview was good from both sides.  I thought Brian McFadden came out terribly, looked like all he cares about is himself, agree he is getting no work here due to standard of his music, Sharon Corr, reason she has not sung lead vocals before.  Liked Joan Collins, very entertaining lady.  Switched off when Cherie Blair came on, as I cant take to the woman.  Liked Mr. Bobble head, David Grey.


----------



## ninsaga (6 Sep 2009)

Thought Joan Collins was just a vocal version of Hello mag ie. schmoozing with all the big names, all she had in her fridge was vodka & ice cream darling which suited when Marlon Brando use to drop around...... to much b/s.


----------



## MandaC (6 Sep 2009)

ninsaga said:


> Thought Joan Collins was just a vocal version of Hello mag ie. schmoozing with all the big names, all she had in her fridge was vodka & ice cream darling which suited when Marlon Brando use to drop around...... to much b/s.



Hello mag is now all now Z rate Zelebs, big brother, etc, Joan quoted the real A listers.  I liked her.   Will watch again next week.  There were good guests.


----------



## Teatime (6 Sep 2009)

Enjoyed the Cowen interview. I felt that Tubridy did not give Cowen enough time to reply and kept interupting but otherwise I thought both handled it well.

Saw bits and pieces after that and thought it Tubridy did well and will improve. The Saoirse (?) interview was painful though.


----------



## RMCF (6 Sep 2009)

Did not see the 1st show, but all I can say is how can any show be any good when Ryan Turbidy is involved?

Useless presenter.


----------



## gipimann (6 Sep 2009)

I only saw the very beginning, when RT walked into the studio.  Thought he looked very nervous, but appeared to relax a little when he got a great outpouring of goodwill from the audience.


----------



## macnas (6 Sep 2009)

Tabloid television.
 Taoiseach's drinking; pop star's domestic arrangements; memories of faded tv star; ex footballer and his wife; former PM's wife: As in any hello mag or red top?


----------



## jasconius (6 Sep 2009)

Didn't see it, but read today that the Corr woman's fiddle tune was awful.


----------



## liaconn (7 Sep 2009)

Only saw part of it. I thought Ryan did a good job interviewing Brian Cowen, and didn't let him off too lightly on most things. I have no idea why Bryan McFadden would choose to come on the Late Late to discuss an on-going custody battle over his children. I thought that was totally inappropriate.


----------



## bamboozle (7 Sep 2009)

the person who came out badly was McFadden, rambling on about his half assed attempts to get his kids and claiming he doesnt know what they do.


----------



## Celtwytch (7 Sep 2009)

I watched a bit of the Late Late to see how Mr T got on, and actually quite enjoyed it.  True, it was like watching Tubridy Tonight on a different channel, but he is a far better interviewer than Pat Kenny could ever be.  Poor Sharon Corr is getting a hard time on this thread though!  I actually like her song, but must admit that performance wasn't great.  Maybe she's a bit nervous performing live as the lead instead of backing singer?  

Anyways - looking forward to the Toy Show 

Oh, and contrary to what it says in most of the posts here, isn't our glorious leader's surname spelt with an _e_, not an_ a_?


----------



## Calico (7 Sep 2009)

OMG, I actually missed Pat Kenny. He would make you cringe I admit, but I cannot BEAR that awful RT leaping around the place and mumbling his words!


----------



## Purple (7 Sep 2009)

I would agree with you Calico but the use of the acronym "OMG" invalidates your post.


----------



## Caveat (7 Sep 2009)

purple said:


> i would agree with you calico but the use of the acronym "omg" invalidates your post. :d


 
+ 1 :d


----------



## Calico (7 Sep 2009)

Purple said:


> I would agree with you Calico but the use of the acronym "OMG" invalidates your post.


 
Well, to be fair, we are talking TLL here......

Had I said OMAG (the A standing for 'actual') you might have some grounds.....


----------



## Latrade (7 Sep 2009)

I'm surprised there's some positive comments about the Cowen interview, I thought it was woeful. 

RT was going for the Paxman style which is bad enough when it's Paxman, but even worse when it's someone not quite as sharp. Interrupting Cowen's responses to throw out random stats is not astute or creditable journalism. What was the point of continuing this when Cowen had said to the first stat quite clearly that those types of waste and expense claims must be cut out. Whether you believe him or not, it seemed pointless continually interrupting him with even more examples.

And the NAMA question pretty much showed the research had been put together by a bunch of lackies pouring over the Star at lunch. 

It was like a media studies student with pretentions of being a political journalist, here's my "smart" questions and I'm going to ask them no matter what answer I get.


----------



## bren1916 (7 Sep 2009)

Totally agree Latrade - he seemed intent on 'scoring points' with the audience rather than actually waiting to be answered and allowing us to hear what Cowen was going to say.

Just the sight of that god-awful crowd of muppets he so eloquently calls his 'house band' ensures I won't be tuning in again anyways...


----------



## demoivre (8 Sep 2009)

Latrade said:


> I'm surprised there's some positive comments about the Cowen interview, I thought it was woeful.
> 
> RT was going for the Paxman style which is bad enough when it's Paxman, but even worse when it's someone not quite as sharp. Interrupting Cowen's responses to throw out random stats is not astute or creditable journalism. What was the point of continuing this when Cowen had said to the first stat quite clearly that those types of waste and expense claims must be cut out. Whether you believe him or not, it seemed pointless continually interrupting him with even more examples.
> 
> ...



Totally agree with this analysis. The fact that Tubridy was hell bent on asking certain questions/throwing in random stats  showed up his lack of understanding of economic matters. It seemed to me that during Cowen's answers Tubridy was so busy reading his cards the answer given went over his head so the interview lacked coherence and fluidity. Tubridy, imo, is an intellectual lightweight who will ultimately prove to be as uncomfortable with the serious stuff as Kenny was with the light stuff.


----------



## mathepac (8 Sep 2009)

Latrade said:


> ... a bunch of lackies pouring over the Star at lunch...


Any idea what they were pouring, something inflammable / corrosive I hope?


----------



## Black Sheep (8 Sep 2009)

Couldn't see what all the fuss was about. New set, new version of an old intro. music are we supposed to be impressed. 

Just an extended RT show, with one more serious interview


----------



## Complainer (8 Sep 2009)

What's the chances of Cowen going head-to-head with a real interviewer, like Dobbo or one of the Prime Time guys? [And no, Miriam doesn't count anymore, since she exposed her FF colours with her on-the-couch interview with Bertie] Slim to none, I guess.


----------



## Pique318 (9 Sep 2009)

Complainer said:


> What's the chances of Cowen going head-to-head with a real interviewer, like Dobbo or one of the Prime Time guys? [And no, Miriam doesn't count anymore, since she exposed her FF colours with her on-the-couch interview with Bertie] Slim to none, I guess.




Good point there.

What person in TV land is a good, fair and impartial interviewer, yet somewhat charismatic and able to handle the fluff as well as the more serious issues?

Anyone in Ireland fit the bill?


----------



## Bluebells (9 Sep 2009)

I've been reading here, and in the newspapers about Mr. Cowen not having enough time to answer a question. I suppose its a fair point. 

On the other hand, I'm wondering if there is a lesson here for all our representatives when doing interviews - When you are asked a question, just answer it, and stop padding your answers with waffle and stuff we know already, otherwise when you have something important to say, you may  not get the chance to say it.


----------



## Caveat (9 Sep 2009)

Pique318 said:


> Anyone in Ireland fit the bill?


 
No.


----------



## MrMan (9 Sep 2009)

Bluebells said:


> I've been reading here, and in the newspapers about Mr. Cowen not having enough time to answer a question. I suppose its a fair point.
> 
> On the other hand, I'm wondering if there is a lesson here for all our representatives when doing interviews - When you are asked a question, just answer it, and stop padding your answers with waffle and stuff we know already, otherwise when you have something important to say, you may  not get the chance to say it.



The padding is essential when trying not to answer questions as is generally the case.


----------



## Staples (9 Sep 2009)

Latrade said:


> I'm surprised there's some positive comments about the Cowen interview, I thought it was woeful.
> 
> RT was going for the Paxman style which is bad enough when it's Paxman, but even worse when it's someone not quite as sharp. Interrupting Cowen's responses to throw out random stats is not astute or creditable journalism. What was the point of continuing this when Cowen had said to the first stat quite clearly that those types of waste and expense claims must be cut out. Whether you believe him or not, it seemed pointless continually interrupting him with even more examples.
> 
> ...


 
Watched a recording last night and would completely agree with this analysis.

Tubridy, it seems, wants to be all things to all people. The questions put, and his unwillingeness to let the person answer before he asked another, smack of someone trying to be the centre of attention. Gay Byrne and Parko would have been confident enough in themselves to let the interviewee take centre stage but Tubridy doesn't seem to understand why he's really there. The show shouldn't be about him but he seem to think it is. He's believing his own PR BS.

And he's certainly no Paxman. 

It should also be remembered that he's on the public payroll himself. He's a bit of neck talking about wasteful expenditure with the salary he's on and the obvious largesse that characterised the show's new format. As someone has alluded to - a ten-member house band. Why?....and how much?


----------



## TarfHead (9 Sep 2009)

Staples said:


> .. a ten-member house band. Why?....and how much?


 
cos Letterman, Leno, O'Brien all have one. Tubridy has faithfully copied their formats and style for most other aspects of Tubridy Tonight and now Late Late Show, except for their talent, of course  !

The opening monologue & Top 10 can't be far behind  All he needs is Hank 'Hey now' Kingsley to complete the effect.


----------



## MrMan (9 Sep 2009)

In fairness to the man it was his first show, and he held the interest of over 1,000,000 viewers.


----------



## liaconn (9 Sep 2009)

Staples said:


> It should also be remembered that he's on the public payroll himself. He's a bit of neck talking about wasteful expenditure with the salary he's on and the obvious largesse that characterised the show's new format. As someone has alluded to - a ten-member house band. Why?....and how much?


 
Good point. Pat Kenny is also constantly criticising public sector salaries while happily pocketing  approximately 800 grand a year of taxpayers' money himself (presumably less the 10% he agreed to relinquish after throwing a strop).

To get back on topic, I don't think the Prime Time guys would have done a better job of interviewing Cowen. I think they should bring back Olivia O'Leary if they really want a hard hitting interview.


----------



## Caveat (9 Sep 2009)

liaconn said:


> Olivia O'Leary


 
One of the best journalists/presenters/interviewers this country has ever produced IMO.  

Seems to be predominantly a writer now.


----------



## ninsaga (12 Sep 2009)

Its becoming a bit naff! Kelly Osborne - cheap teenage girl magazine interview. Total waste. Jacksons brother - kinda predictable tear jerking stuff.

Gotta ask - are the audience loaded with booze before the show? There almost always seems to be some idiots planted there who constantly shout 'whoo whoo' no mater who is brought on.... even at the end of he John Hurt interview theres a bunch of them at it - what the hell is that all about?

Michael Murphy was great - huge credit to him for coming forward and talking openly about a range of personal issues.


----------



## Staples (14 Sep 2009)

It's the same garabage that he had on his old show and the same hyped-up audience lapping it up.

Given that he's already said that he's not doing the current affairs stuff (which I think Pat Kenny will do excellently on his new show), he's effectively just moved from saturday to friday under the "brand" (god help us) of the "Late Late" which no doubt he's trying to "take forward".


----------



## ninsaga (3 Oct 2009)

I take back what I said two posts ago. I though the show last night was really really good  he conduced the interviews with all his guests really well - I enjoyed start to finish. (well the Riki Lake bit we could have done without but otherwise the good in he grand scheme of things).


----------



## Sue Ellen (3 Oct 2009)

Am I right in thinking that RTE saved a lot of money in getting rid of Tubridy Tonight on Saturday and moving the show to Friday?


----------



## ninsaga (3 Oct 2009)

How so?


----------



## RMCF (4 Oct 2009)

The Late Late seems to be following a predictable pattern every week so far under Turdidey.

1) a 'celeb' or two
2) a tear-jerker guest who pulls at our heart strings.


----------



## Chocks away (4 Oct 2009)

MrMan said:


> In fairness to the man it was his first show, and he held the interest of over 1,000,000 viewers.


 
You mean that there are only 1,000,000 sad people in Ireland? A happy show for sads. At least with the red tops you get a crossword and sudoku


----------



## Sue Ellen (4 Oct 2009)

ninsaga said:


> How so?



The Late Late has in effect disappeared and Tubridy Tonight has moved to Fridays so money saved.


----------



## ninsaga (4 Oct 2009)

True if i we knew for sure that things get managed that way but my guess is that both Kenny & Tubridy both did well out of the deal.


----------



## RMCF (16 Oct 2009)

In light of the RTE salaries revelations, it will be interesting to see if Turbidy earns his money tonight when Vince Vaughan is on trying to sell his new film "Couples Retreat" by actually asking him why he made such a rubbish film, or will he just do what most people interviewing Hollywood 'stars' do and tell them they are so great

It was slated on Matt Coopers film reviews yesterday and Rotten Tomatoes give it a massive 14/100

[broken link removed]


----------



## Complainer (16 Oct 2009)

RMCF said:


> In light of the RTE salaries revelations, it will be interesting to see if Turbidy earns his money tonight when Vince Vaughan is on trying to sell his new film "Couples Retreat" by actually asking him why he made such a rubbish film, or will he just do what most people interviewing Hollywood 'stars' do and tell them they are so great
> 
> It was slated on Matt Coopers film reviews yesterday and Rotten Tomatoes give it a massive 14/100
> 
> [broken link removed]



That explains the heavy TV advertising then - never a good sign for a movie to see TV adverts.


----------



## RMCF (17 Oct 2009)

As I expected, plenty of fawning to Vaughan, laughing stupidly at EVERYTHING he said.

No mention of the fact that his film is getting shocking reviews.

Turbidy is no better than Johnathan Ross. He tells every single person who comes on how great they are, how great their book/film/album/soap is, yet he then goes on Film 2009 and gives bad reviews to films.

Two-faced the lot of them.


----------



## ninsaga (17 Oct 2009)

as part of the intro he stated that the film is topping the box offices everywhere..


----------



## RMCF (17 Oct 2009)

ninsaga said:


> as part of the intro he stated that the film is topping the box offices everywhere..



It may well be, but perhaps that shows us how many dumb people there are out there.

Our society is getting so dumb its untrue.


----------



## silvermints (19 Oct 2009)

Pique318 said:


> Anyone in Ireland fit the bill?


 
Marty Morrissey


----------



## ccbkd (20 Oct 2009)

PJ Gallagher - Nuff said - Its ****e...


----------

